# Lezyne Micro C vs Bryton 530



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm getting my first GPS computer and am considering the Bryton 530 or the Lezyne Micro C. I typically use my phone to record rides on Strava on tight twisty and tree covered trails. I've been reading that the sampling rate of some of these GPS computers can be too low to accurately record rides that are on the tight and twisty trails that turn back on themselves. Just looking for some real work experiences with either of these as well as pros/cons.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a Bryton Rider 310 and generally speaking, it's a decent device. With that said, it has problems that AFAIK, Bryton hasn't fixed. They've released one firmware update since I got mine that dealt with other issues. I bought a Garmin Edge 520 about 6mo after getting the Bryton, and Garmin has released SEVERAL firmware updates for that device since I bought it. Some of which have fixed bugs, and some of which added entirely new features.

For one, the GPS records errors that screw up the data. The raw data has bad timing. When you upload to Strava, Strava detects these errors and reprocesses the spatial data to fix those problems. That reprocessing throws out any wheel sensor data you might use to record more accurate distance data. I have another issue I can't figure out, where Ride With GPS reports more than double the distance I actually rode. Can't figure it out for the life of me, but there's a definite problem there.

Lezyne devices are getting pretty reliably positive user reports here.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

Went with my gut and ordered the lezyne micro c. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

What are your thoughts on the Lezyne so far? I am contemplating getting one to use for riding, price seems right, will do lots for my normal outdoor activities, etc.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I like it alot. the formfactor is great. I'm using a BTle heart rate and an ANT+ cadence monitor and they work flawlessly. There have been a few significant software updates since I got it so it appears that it will be supported well.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hudnut said:


> There have been a few significant software updates since I got it so it appears that it will be supported well.


Honestly that's probably one of the most important things about devices like this. Companies who don't fix bugs go under. Magellan tanked for this reason maybe a decade or so ago. Bought and sold a few times until their current iteration, and really haven't recovered what they had back then. Bryton hasn't been so good about updates. My Rider 310 has still only received one firmware update that didn't address the problems I had.

I just ordered another Garmin for my wife. I considered getting her a Lezyne GPS computer, but figured it'd be easier for me to manage two of the same brand of device.


----------

